# Mitchell Arms SAA .45 Colt revolver?



## BGRooster1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a chance to pick-up a stainless steel Mitchell Arms revolver in .45 Colt.The owner says he is the original and has never shot it.I have tried to find reviews on this revolver with no luck other than a little here and there.
Made by Uberti and imported by Mitchell Arms.Anybody have one of these?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My Father had an Uberti for a long time and it was a fairly well made revolver.
If it was made By Uberti I would guess it would be worth having.


----------



## BGRooster1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks.I know most Uberti firearms are at the least good.I just hope Mitchell wasn't the place all the rejects went to.
Guess I'll take a look at it and make up my mind then.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Did some checking and it looks like Mitchell waas just the Importer and it should be an Uberti revolver, most of the ones Ive seen around are going for 300-375$$


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

as uberti IS the parts supplier for all of COLT's 2nd and 3rd generation SAA's i would tend to think that the gun might just be better than good.

mitchell went under because of the asault weapon ban..... they were a huge importer of yugo sks and ak's.... before that, it was mauser bolt actions.... the ban devestated the company... they sued , lost and died.


----------



## BGRooster1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

